# Man seeks record for longest arm hair



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man seeks record for arm hair length* 
1 hour, 35 minutes ago

Jon Sanford takes good care of his hair, washing it regularly and conditioning it occasionally. Now he might break a record for that hair - on his arms.
One particularly long strand measured 4.1 inches. If the measurement is ruled official by Guinness World Records, Sanford will have topped the previous record of 3.96 inches.

"It's my mutant hair," said Sanford, 37.

Sanford is from Jackson, a town about 30 miles northwest of Milwaukee. He downloaded the necessary forms from Guinness, faxed them back and received further directions. "I need two witnesses whom I do not know and they have to be respected in the community," he said of the instructions. So he turned to Jackson patrol officer Shane Wrucke and fire chief John Skodinski. "We're not always saving lives and protecting property. We also do other things," Skodinski said.

To comply with Guinness regulations, Wrucke and Skodinski accompanied Sanford to the bathroom before the measurement to watch him wash the arm hair. "I condition it sometimes," Sanford said. Sanford will receive a certificate if his application is affirmed.

His mother, Sue Sanford, said the hair was "gross," but his daughter Molly called it "cool."

:googly:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

:googly:


----------

